# Snowboard Kneepads



## benzlot4 (Feb 9, 2012)

Has anyone ever used kneepads for snowboarding? I hit my knee so hard on a box I was out for the season. If you guys have please recommend a pair for me. Thanks


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/45545-what-best-knee-pads.html


----------

